# pacman frogs and dart frog question



## tannb (Mar 29, 2008)

just a thought that you all can answer, do pacman frogs enjoy fruit flies???

Can you collect or start an ant farm with garden ants and feed to dart frogs??


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

pacman frogs wouldnt be interested in ff's, they turn into frogs waay too big to even care about fruit flies lol
be careful about your choice of ants, remember they are poisonous in the wild cause of a certain type of ant lol


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Adult pacman frogs can manage adult mice so i very much doubt they would bother with fruit flies! 

I suppose you could start an ant colony from the wild but you would need a LOT of room to devote to a working colony, plus bear in mind that anything you collect from the wild may have parasites on them and may harm your froggies. why not start fruit fly cultures?


----------



## tannb (Mar 29, 2008)

thx, did think that jabba the pacman wouldn't care about fruit flies due to his size but you know what its like when you get a thought that you just cant get out your head .
Already have fruit fly cultures on the go was just thinking of a bit of variety for my little blue's


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

You can buy 'ant colony' kits...wouldn't work as a working colony as there is no queen..but it would sustain them long enough to use ants as feeder food...you can buy the actual ants through mail order too...not sure if they are wild caught or CB though...


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

something which eats these wont be interested in fruit flies!!!!!










my old ornate horned frog eating a small weaner rat!!!


----------



## tannb (Mar 29, 2008)

know what you are saying re the horned frog as mine does enjoy a mouse or two was just a nagging doubt that I had firmly planted into my head:whistling2:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

as far as I knew dart frogs couldn't eat any of our british ants. and yeh, pacmans don't eat fruitflies. they like BIG meals.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I read that df's won't take any of our native species of ants, and from past experience neither will our native toads !! Well, mine didn't anyway.

Having said that, the ants from my garden were aggressive bitey little buggers when I was hoovering up their nest :whistling2: so I'd imagine they'd give the same nip to something that was trying to eat it.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

yes,, see this is what I read as well, here is a link to what dart frogs will eat.

Food


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

I would like to say yes dartfrogs cant eat native ants. Dont try they will live in the viv.


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

is it that they won't eat em or can't eat em? do you know.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I was going on what I have been told and with what I have read. personally I don't want to risk it


----------

